# Moving Finale from one PC drive to another



## bcarwell (Feb 15, 2022)

Finale is on my c:/ system drive and I now need to free up space on it.

Exactly how do I remove Finale from the c: drive onto an external drive connected to the same PC.

I don't care about performance, as most of my Finale projects are simple.

And most of the instructions I've found are for moving Finale off one PC onto another.

Can I simply do a bulk copy of all the Finale files on my c: drive to the other drive ?

Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## benwiggy (Feb 16, 2022)

You can move the Garritan samples quite easily, following these instructions:



https://makemusic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/217749158-Moving-your-Garritan-samples-folder-after-installation



But: apart from the samples, the rest of it is less than 1Gb on your C drive.

The application itself is under 200 Mb. You could move that. There are then various support and Component files, but these have to be in locations that Finale knows. You can delete the "Worksheets and Repertoire" example docs, and save 100 Mb or so. You can configure some locations for plug-ins and other components in the application's preferences (in the Folders pane).


----------



## bcarwell (Feb 16, 2022)

Many thanks Ben. I didn't want to spend time moving little 100-200 Mb chunks here and there if I could find much bigger folders, etc. The large Finale folder seemed to be a good first candidate but I didn't know if I could move the entire thing easily without breaking something. I am <dangerously> low on my c: at less than 1GB.

Per your suggestion I will at least start by moving Garritan. May be time to look at a new larger system drive but might be a PITA and not very cost effective, since its a Thinkpad.

Anyway, thanks again, and I'll have at it....

Best,

Bob


----------



## ssnowe (Feb 16, 2022)

If you have multiple drives turn off the windows page/swap file on your main drive and turn it on on your secondary drive, will probably give you back 10 or more gb of space. You can also run disk cleanup to remove old windows update downloads giving you back additional space.


----------

